# Utility Arborist/ Worcester, MA.



## diltree (Nov 7, 2006)

Position opening for Utility Arborist/Line Clearance Tree Trimmer with CDL class B

$17-$22 per hr. for experienced candidate..... plus benefit's

contact: Tim Dillon @ Dillon Tree Service Inc.

1-508-479-1723 or [email protected]


www.dillontree.com


----------



## diltree (Nov 14, 2006)

position still available


----------



## JEff B (Nov 15, 2006)

Too bad your old trimmer is sitting on his ass at school....maybe you should offer daily entertainment from cooksey as a benefit


----------



## diltree (Jan 27, 2007)

This Position is still available, Winter Work! Canidate will not be limited to just line clearance, will also run trimming crews for municipal hwy, and state contracts.


----------



## diltree (Sep 11, 2007)

We are once again in search for a quality foreman!

Utility Arborist/ Worcester, MA. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Position opening for Utility Arborist/Line Clearance Tree Trimmer with CDL class B

$17-$22 per hr. for experienced candidate..... plus benefit's

contact: Tim Dillon @ Dillon Tree Service Inc.

1-508-479-1723 or [email protected]


www.dillontree.com


----------

